# A bit about me/mytickers!



## JellyBeann

Hi there, I am Gemii, Or JellyBeann! I am 28 years old, from Pembrokeshire in Wales.
I have had dreadlocks four times in my life, and I really want them back!
I want a massive family, 9 kids wouldn't bother me, that big!
I am obsessed with Zebras and everything zebra print! 
I am planning a half sleeve tattoo based on the drawings from the film Mirrormask
After I am done having my own kids, and they are all grown up, I want to foster
My fourth child (second earth-side) due on 23/09/2012 (a day before my own birthday) was born 5 days late on September 28 2012
We were team yellow and this child was either going to be Lily Ember or James Aethon

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
https://lagm.lilypie.com/s0Lu.png . https://pdgm.pitapata.com/x3Q0.png
​ 
--------------------------------------------------------​ 
https://davf.daisypath.com/J7IHp1.png . https://davf.daisypath.com/oSTyp1.png ​ 
--------------------------------------------------------
https://dhbf.daisypath.com/Jum7p1.png​ 
--------------------------------------------------------​ 
https://dhbf.daisypath.com/Ozmkp1.png ​ 
--------------------------------------------------------​ 
https://dhbf.daisypath.com/CDsWp1.png 



https://lbyf.lilypie.com/f6x9p1.png 


​ 
--------------------------------------------------------​ 
https://pdgf.pitapata.com/QKNep1.png​ 
--------------------------------------------------------
https://phrf.pitapata.com/kSaxp1.png

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Our Second Child. Taken at 5w0d, Taken on July 17th 2011. Was due March 31st 2012*

https://lagm.lilypie.com/vBfS.png . https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tt137d52.aspx

*Our Third Child. Taken at 5w0d, Taken on November 17th 2011. Was due July 18th 2012*
https://lagm.lilypie.com/fEdq.png . https://lbyf.lilypie.com/TXD6p1.png 


*-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Feeding Ollie since 11.01.10*

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/turtle26.gif

Ollie self weaned at 26 months. 11.01.10 - 19.03.12 

------------------------------------------------------------

*Feeding Lily since 28.09.12*

https://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff393/milky_mommy/turtle30.gif


Lily self weaned at 30 months. 28.09.12 - 30.03.15

*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Lily Ember's birth story... ​


----------



## lynne192

nice tickers :D great idea


----------



## JellyBeann

Turned into an about me post!


----------



## babydevil1989

brilliant idea xxx


----------



## foquita

I love all your tickers! great idea :D


----------



## JellyBeann

**new tickers added...pregnancy ones now!**


----------



## vaniilla

I love all your tickers :D

I love mirrormask, owls and waterchestnuts too :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

vaniilla said:


> I love all your tickers :D
> 
> I love mirrormask, owls and waterchestnuts too :thumbup:


I LOVE that you Love Mirrormask! I've only ever met 2 people who love it, and one introduced me to it!!


----------



## xgem27x

Congrats on your pregnancy, I hope everything goes well :flower:

And I just had to ask... can you post a pic of your seperated tongue?? I really wanna see :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

xgem27x said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy, I hope everything goes well :flower:
> 
> And I just had to ask... can you post a pic of your seperated tongue?? I really wanna see :blush:

I don't have my tongue separated, there's supposed to be writing above that, it's been deleted...oops! It's Ollie, he had his tongue tie separated!


----------



## foquita

hahaha I totally thought the same, that you had your tongue separated :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

I've fixed it now! I feel silly :blush:


----------



## raychmumtobe

This is an awesome idea :thumbup:
Feel like i know you :haha: 
Congrats on your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

that is cool!


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## v2007

:wave:

Welcome to Baby and Bump.

Best Intro EVER!

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## JellyBeann

*UPDATED* Just switched a few things and taken a bit away!


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------

